# EPA lead laws



## mjesse (Mar 17, 2010)

Effective April 22, 2010 contractors performing repairs or renovations on homes built before 1978 will be required to be licensed as "lead workers" by the EPA

http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm#requirements

What is a Building Departments responsibility (if any) to verify or comply with these regulations?

mj


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

just heard this yesterday, sounds like the "Fed Lead Police" need to handle this.

and like you say it only applies to pre 1978

guess city could require the documentation of training and cert

there is supposedly only 50 companies in the U.S. that give the training


----------



## vegas paul (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

I'ts kind of expensive training, too.  We (the Building Dept.) are going to enforce it during the permit issuance process, and already have one G.C. that is certified.  Thie bigger problem is that this law applies to the trades (Mech, Plumbing, Elect.) as well, if they disturb any painted surfaces.  So if a plumber has to cut some drywall or plaster, he needs to be certified...


----------



## fatboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

It's EPA's regs, and enforcement will be through OSHA. We are making folks aware of the regs, and where/when there is training available in the area..........but that is it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

If it wasn't so stupid; it would be funny.

Ten years from now; you'll have to be certified to work around PVC and wear a protective mask and suit.

In the mean time; illegal, oops, undocumented workers will be doing the work and a certified "professional" will watch from his truck.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Lou Marks (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

Contractors have for years been required to advised homeowners and have them sign a disclosure. This is just taking the next step. If anyone thinks it is going to get easier for contractors or inspection departments they need to change professions now.

Insurance and energy is driving the bus and we are just passanges and have no idea where the bus is going. :idea:


----------



## Code Neophyte (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

Well said, Lou.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

Lou,

"Contractors have for years been required to advised homeowners and have them sign a disclosure."

Would you please reference that legal requirement?

I'm familar with the disclosure for selling a home and/or renting in Texas; but, not for contractors.

Thanks,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: EPA lead laws

I have no knowledge on the lead issue and I plan to keep it that way for as long as possible.


----------



## mjesse (Apr 19, 2010)

I posed a question to the EPA regarding the local building departments responsibility. Here is their response;

Subject

What is the responsibility of the local Building Department (if any) for comp...

Discussion Thread

Response (Toxics) 04/17/2010 02:44 PM

Good afternoon

Thank you for contacting the Toxic Substances Control Act (TSCA) Assistance

Information Service Hotline.

Local building Departments could enforce the EPA RRP (Renovation, Repair, and Painting) Rule in States authorized by EPA to administer their own RRP programs. As of 4/17/10, these States include Wisconsin, Iowa, North Carolina, and Mississippi.

For information on the RRP Rule, please goto http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/toolkits.htm

For further information, please go to www.epa/gov/oppt.

If you have further questions feel free to contact us at 202-554-1404.

Sincerely,

Dan

EPA Shift Manager

TSCA Assistance Information Service (T.A.I.S) Hotline

Operated under contract with ABVI-Goodwill

mj


----------



## Mule (Apr 19, 2010)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> I have no knowledge on the lead issue and I plan to keep it that way for as long as possible.


Uhhhh....guess what? You know now!  

Here's the brochure

EPA Lead Regulations


----------



## TimNY (Apr 19, 2010)

Just had a complaint of guys power sanding the outside of a 100 yr old church.. Stopped by, dust flying.. they did have the place tarped.  Told them in 3 days they needed to be licensed or they will have big problems (not from me, but the neighbors are understandably upset).  Couldn't find anything on the EPA website that actually applies now (there probably is something, but I couldn't find it)..

Fell back on "why isn't your home improvement license sticker on the back of you vehicle?".. that should delay them enough until the new law kicks in.  Then I can give them the EPA flyer.


----------



## Min&Max (Apr 21, 2010)

Mule,

No training, no info provided by EPA and no requirement to enforce = no knowledge of the issue on my part except the ramblings of others who have no training on lead base paint.


----------



## pwood (Apr 21, 2010)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> Mule,No training, no info provided by EPA and no requirement to enforce = no knowledge of the issue on my part except the ramblings of others who have no training on lead base paint.


this new unfunded mandate will be on my priority list just below checking for green cards,osha violations,and collecting urine samples for drug testing!:mrgreen:


----------



## brudgers (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess addressing persistent environmental hazards cuts into the time it takes to maintain a list of approved attic vents.


----------



## conarb (Apr 21, 2010)

It starts tomorrow, get ready, Uncle Bob is, read about it here.
View attachment 203


View attachment 112


View attachment 112


/monthly_2010_04/RRP..jpg.ee89a9fe6e1ca786e3510c887ff5be09.jpg


----------



## TimNY (Apr 21, 2010)

You guys are too funny.

Even funnier it the giant placard at the link above "No eating or smoking".  It just strikes me as odd that an individual can smoke cigarettes but we are concerned about him getting lead poisoning from old paint.  :shrug:


----------



## Frank (Apr 22, 2010)

In Virginia building inspections has no authority to enforce at the present time.

Will the Commonwealth add something in in the next cycle like they did with asbestos years ago--who knows.


----------



## conarb (Apr 22, 2010)

Frank:

But my question remains, while you don't inspect Federal laws, how are you going to go into the "Hot Zones" and inspect the work that you are mandated to inspect?  The EPA certified contractor can't allow you in unless you come equipped with Tyvek suits, plastic "booties", and fitted face masks. I also think that both you and you're employer must be EPA certified to enter as well, but not sure of that. Reading the law anyone "working" in the "Hot Zone" for compensation must be certified as well as his employer, I think the question may hinge on the definition of "working for compensation".


----------



## mjesse (Jun 11, 2010)

Update;

http://www.prosalesmagazine.com/industry-news.asp?articleID=1297731


----------



## peach (Jun 11, 2010)

It's largely a paperwork exercise for the contractor; my office landlord/client does a lot of renovation in older buildings... they sponsored the training for their personnel and others.  I grew up in a house with lead paint (so did most of us).. probably lead water pipes too.. it's once again something to scare the public about.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2010)

We also grew up with and was around, and disturbed asbestos.............not sayin the guys that were subjected to high concentrations daily weren't affected, but the level in everyday construction........really? Cost me almost $4000 to test and abate a 20' heating duct in a house that I was having demolished. Really? A little water, dust masks, some plastic wrap, a trip to the dump..........$4000.....really? We did it all the time in the 80's, I'm still here.

Sorry for the rant.........well, not really.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 12, 2010)

. . . to the dump? . . . . really? Wonder where it is now.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2010)

in the ground..............where it started out...........where it still goes today.........


----------

